# Merging files during mergemaster / left - right confusion



## _martin (Mar 9, 2015)

As it's really not that important I put this into off-topic section. But .. it did confuse me so many times (mainly during major version update) that I'd like to ask others too.

I do FreeBSD update using svn. Standard procedure (make buildword, kernel, reboot, mergemaster, and so on.. ). Here's where my confusion comes from. During `mergemaster -iUF` some files need merging.

You are merging "left" (keyboard letter "l") and "right" side (keyboard letter "r"), depending on side you want to have in file.  However on the keyboard "r" letter is on left side, "l" letter is on right side. I made so many mistakes due to thinking "left" but pressing "r" and the other way around.

I know .. a bit stupid .. but I'm really curious if I'm the only one.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't remember the exact keys, and can't run it on any system right now, but there are two other keys you can use that are on the left and right side of the keyboard, instead of using l and r.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 9, 2015)

You're using /etc/mergemaster.rc I assume? Use more of it and update with

```
#mergemaster -i -U
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 9, 2015)

I think I'm using numbers 1 and 2 instead of l and r. Even if you're using the -Ui options there are always a few files that you have to merge manually unless you're ignoring them, /etc/motd for example.


----------



## _martin (Mar 9, 2015)

phoenix, kpa  Hmm .. you are right. Other keys are there too - "1" and "2". For me it's still too close together (but better than "l" "r").
I'd say "w" for left and "o" for right, or even "a"-"d" combinations (as in wsad) would be better. My preference though.

Beeblebrox /usr/sbin/mergemaster during source updates. Not many changes during RELENG, but way too many in major update. Some could be skipped (only headers) but why not to merge them when the option is there. It's just my brain has a problem with the motion of pressing something on left for right


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 9, 2015)

matoatlantis said:


> why not to merge them when the option is there. It's just my brain has a problem with the motion of pressing something on left for right


Exactly! I can barely contain myself from wanting to {insert worst nightmare} during mergemaster runs.
Protect your important files, and let the rest merge (the options posted merge the files magically). Explore nasal cavities during the process...


----------



## gkontos (Mar 9, 2015)

I think that mergemaster(8) was designed by sadists.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2015)

When X is available, I use devel/diffuse.  But on servers, I use mergemaster(8) just to see the differences, and manually merge non-trivial differences with an editor in another console.


----------

